# Natural shampoo without sulphates



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Three days ago I washed Roki in shampoo and conditioner made specially for him by lady who specialized for natural dog (and human) grooming products. I am amazed with results - his coat has never been so soft, shiny and after three days practically without tangles. During last three years I have tried all kinds of shampoos and conditioners, but never satisfied with results. Isle of Dogs, CC, K9 Competition... I wanted shampoo without SLS or SLES (sulphates) because I suspected that those sulphates are taking too much natural oils from his skin and coat making them dry, unmanagable an proone to tangles and matts. One (human) dermatologist told me that sulphates are disaster for human skin because thes strip natural oils and after that our skin starts overproduction that is root of many skin disorders. 
New custom made shampoo is completely natural - saponified olive, coconut and jojoba oils, shea butter, lavander hydrosol, geranium, lavander and cedarwood essential oils and vegetable glycerin! The same story with conditioner! Lady is now making grooming spray for him! I cannot wait to use it!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, sounds great. Too bad she is not over here so I could try it too.


----------



## cloud711 (Oct 31, 2012)

*SLS free Shampoos for Dogs*

I was thinking the same exact thing. I stopped using shampoos with SLS because my hair is naturally dry and ever since my hair is looking better than ever. It just annoys me that my dog s using harsher chemicals than I am. My theory is that it should also work on dog's hair and skin, but I had no proof to support it. Can anyone recomend a shampoo brand or someone who mkes them in the south Florida area?

I did use my SLF free shampoo diluted in water when we where on vacations and Bleyk rolled in mud and debree. No side effects where apparent but its coat did not improve either. :help:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep. http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/how-to-choose-a-safe-shampoo/


----------

